# nintendo wii u vs xbox 720 vs ps4



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't have a gaming system but will most likely purchase one by end of year or by start of next year.

I am so confused as to what to get..

nintendo wii u 
- Available November 18, 2012
- A $299.99 basic set; which contains the console (with 8 GB of memory), cables, and the touch-screen Wii U gamepad, all in white; or a $349.99 deluxe set, all in black, which also comes with a stand for the console, a charging cradle for the game pad, and a copy of the new game NintendoLand.
- TVii which is their smart tv options on the wii U

vs 

xbox 720 
- is rumored for a release date in 2013
- Has Microsoft’s Kinect

vs 

ps4 - 'Orbis'
-is rumored for late 2012
- Has PlayStation Move

Or should I just hold out till the ps4 and xbox 720 show up??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it really depends on the kind of gaming you like to do? If you have younger kids and are concerned about some of the violence in games the Wii has always been the platform for family friendly games. The Sony and X-Box cater much more to the shoot and ask questions later minded


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I think it really depends on the kind of gaming you like to do? If you have younger kids and are concerned about some of the violence in games the Wii has always been the platform for family friendly games. The Sony and X-Box cater much more to the shoot and ask questions later minded


Thanks for the info. Wii U it is for me then since my kids are the ones going to play with it.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey triplej I think you should wait until the new consoles are out. If you definitely need something soon I hear the the wii will be priced at around $129 for a bundle. Maybe that can hold you over until the new consoles come out. Unless you just buy one of the current ones.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I think it really depends on the kind of gaming you like to do? If you have younger kids and are concerned about some of the violence in games the Wii has always been the platform for family friendly games. The Sony and X-Box cater much more to the shoot and ask questions later minded


Agree! Wii or Wii U is geared more for kids. Gotta have it if you love Mario!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not in a hurry to get one. Kids played the wii at a friends house and of course they want it now.

I told them either xmas holidays or early next year.

I just want something we all can enjoy but initially it will be for the kids.

Let me wait and see what happens xmas holiday time. 

thanks all.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will have to agree with rest of the guys that the wii u is geared more towards kids and families vs X-box and Sony which have more mature rated games.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very interesting. no wonder everybody I know who have small kids have wii and all the single guys have PlayStation or xbox. lol.

Makes more sense to me now.. 

Till now, I thought they were all the same..


----------

